# Foreign meds.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Y'all.
Just thought I would ask any of our 'foreign' members to look up 'Solutricine' tablets please.

They were great for sore throats but we have used the last and now seems they have been removed from sale or discontinued in France.

I tried to look on Google.pt and sp. but always get referred back to the French adds and no stock.
Could I ask anyone not in France to see if they are available where they are and maybe send me the link so I can order some please?

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry I pressed reply in error and I seem unable to delete it


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I looked up the active ingredient, Ray and found that they contain a local anaesthetic. It may be that is why they are being withdrawn. If you read the attached link it says that it is not safe around heart problems.





Applications of Compounded Tetracaine in Oral Medicine


Tetracaine, previously referred to as amethocaine, is a potent local topical anesthetic of the ester class. Tetracaine acts by reversibly interrupting impulse conduction in peripheral nerves fibres and inhibiting depolarization by stabilizing excitable cell membranes by blocking sodium channels...




www.xenexlabs.com


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Guess thats why it worked so well Pat.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

These seem to contain the same active ingredient but do check the strength and beware of the contraindications.









Drill Lozenges with sugar, Sore throat, 24 lozenges to suck Pierre Fabre Medicament


Buy Drill Lozenges with sugar, Sore throat, 24 lozenges to suck at the best price on your Pharmacie en ligne MonCoinSanté, shipping in 24/48H. Reference: 3400931325703




moncoinsante.com


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Solutricine - Google Shopping


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's either not found Pat-H or no longer in stock.

Yes Pat-P and that is what I ended up buying at our local chemist for now. But they are not as good.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear in mind Ray that 275 commonly used vital medication are currently “en rupture” for some reason, many of which are critical eg painkillers, such as Morphine products, NSAID’s, hormone replacement such as insulin, testosterone, thyroxin and for which there is no substitute available or suitable.

This has been laid at the foot of the Health Ministry not placing orders 18 months ago and no-one knows when they will be available again.

Take your empty packet into the pharmacy and ask for the currently available equivalent. They ought to be able to advise……..


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

deleted


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave. Did that and was offered the Drill lozenges Pat found. They are ok but don't anaesthetise the throat as the originals.
I also read on one site they had been discontinued a few years ago. So that's the reason I have asked if they are still available in any other country.

Like weed killers?

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

They have been withdrawn thoughout Europe with12 other drugs because they contain an antibiotic that is deemed ineffective


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh thanks Bill.
Bugger. They were very effective.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a search in the UK Ray with no joy I'm afraid.


----------

